

Early algebra, calculus, and number sense: Multiplication Explorers course - MariaDroujkova
http://www.moebiusnoodles.com/multiplication-explorers/

======
MariaDroujkova
There was a nice discussion here about algebra and calculus for young kids and
everyone:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7333998](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7333998)
Now we have an online course for parents and teachers, with kids, to apply
these ideas. This session of the Multiplication Explorers course starts Monday
February 9. I'd love to hear your thoughts on the concept and design, because
we change the courses a lot based on feedback.

